

Realizing Bullet Time Effect in Multiplayer Games with Local Perception Filters [pdf] - amichail
http://www.sigcomm.org/sigcomm2004/workshop_papers/net504-smed1.pdf#page=1

======
amichail
See Figure 1 for a quick overview of the method.

